# it's started already!



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

so i got a classic in november and immediately did most of the mods (no PID) and have been pulling very consistent shots and being very happy with it....and then this morning i woke up and thought. "i think i'd quite like a machine with a hot water tap", cause lets face it topping off with hot water with a classic is annoying.

i was warned the classic was going to be a gateway machine and goddammit that's bang on the money! going to keep it for a while yet but i'm now thinking of the next machine.... suggestions on a postcard please


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A kettle?

J/k, your ask its a bit light on information... any guesses at budget? what drinks do you tend to make/ how many? anything else you can think of


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

wellll, no budget assigned currently but a Rocket or similar is not out of range when I do decide to upgrade and is what I've initially looked at as they tick all the boxes.

mostly i'm making espresso, long blacks, and the occasional cappuccino and flat white...oh and babyccinos for the kids.

not too interested in lever machines, no room or desire for a commercial big beasty


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cawfee said:


> wellll, no budget assigned currently but a Rocket or similar is not out of range when I do decide to upgrade and is what I've initially looked at as they tick all the boxes.
> 
> mostly i'm making espresso, long blacks, and the occasional cappuccino and flat white...oh and babyccinos for the kids.
> 
> not too interested in lever machines, no room or desire for a commercial big beasty


So what boxes need ticking then ?


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

those boxes would be

makes coffee

froths milk

hot water tap

looks damn sexy on my counter

right now i can't think of any other boxes.


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Gaggia does three of them pretty well, would be cheaper to buy a fancy kettle, or just run hot water through the steam wand


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

this forum is an odd place. you ask a question, even if it's just suggest a next machine, and you get politician grade answer evasion. seen it on so many threads now. *eye roll*

budget has not been set and is not an limiting issue. just wondering what people's suggestions would be for moving on from the classic when the time comes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cawfee said:


> those boxes would be
> 
> makes coffee
> 
> ...


There are lots of machine that do the first three

The last one is probably what is drawing you more to the rocket ...( no eye rolling here, just a statement )

Buy what makes you happy , is my advice ..

As long as you have fresh beans , decent grinder and a modicum of skill , then it will make great tasting coffee.....

And you will have the machine that makes you smile when you walk past it too.....

Enjoy

" this forum is an odd place " - yes, yes it is , you only just worked that out?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

cawfee said:


> budget has not been set and is not an limiting issue. just wondering what people's suggestions would be for moving on from the classic when the time comes.


GS3

Slayer one group

Kees Speedster

That help?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

cawfee said:


> this forum is an odd place. you ask a question, even if it's just suggest a next machine, and you get politician grade answer evasion. seen it on so many threads now. *eye roll*
> 
> budget has not been set and is not an limiting issue. just wondering what people's suggestions would be for moving on from the classic when the time comes.


Thats because the answer to your question is "Every machine ever made, by everyone, except for the levers, as mentioned"

If your options are that open then familiarise yourself with the different types of machine, read "Machines - What can you get for your money" in the Machines section, then have a look around BB. We dont immediately recommend one machine because there are many, many choices, and once you know what type of machine you want the decision is almost entirely down to personal preference and what you like the look of.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

cawfee said:


> this forum is an odd place. you ask a question, even if it's just suggest a next machine, and you get politician grade answer evasion. seen it on so many threads now. *eye roll*


I hate all that shit too but as dylan says you've narrowed it down to about 500 machines with those boxes


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Told you you'd want to go beyond the classic soon









I always fancied a brewtus before I ended up buying the L1. Not as pretty as the Rocket but better value. Depends how important the looks are. The Sage dual boiler has a loyal following too. Lakeland were selling them with lifetime warranty a while back but not sure if this still stands. They look good IMO


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> GS3
> 
> Slayer one group
> 
> ...


GS/3 is damn sexy! Can even get it in a wood finish:










But a rocket is also a very nice, capable machine!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I went from Classic to Rocket R58. No disrespect to the Classic (great little machine that got me hooked) but it was like getting out of a Skoda and into a Jag. Seemed like a ridiculous extravagance at the time but I dreamed of one day having such a setup and when opportunity came my way I didn't mess about. I knew I'd kick myself forever. I do think the rockets look very nice, but then there's not a huge amount in it looks-wise really between any of the shiny DB machines. Maybe the rocket has a bit of an edge but I'd have been equally chuffed with an Expobar, Duetto or QM. A dual boiler was a no-brainer for me as I drink a lot of milk drinks but even for espresso it's so much easier to get consistently good shots compared to the Classic.


----------



## jhosep (Feb 23, 2015)

just worked that out?


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

I know that this may seem a little radical, but why not go and try a few out. A quick trip to BB or similar (is there similar?). After all in reality a Jag and a Merc are both pretty decent cars, but you don't know if you are a Jag or Merc person until you try them. One will always seem just a bit better.

ps. I'm an L200 man, those posh cars wouldn't last 2 mins on our roads


----------



## Mawsy (Feb 10, 2012)

Just on the off chance that Jags and Mercs are over budget, what about a heat exchanger machine like the Fracino Cherub or if looks really important the Ariete?


----------

